# People who read the 'Daily Mail'



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

SSIAR. Â


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

yes...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

What about people that read the Sun then? :


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> SSIAR. Â


go on then.....what does it mean?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> go on then.....what does it mean?


*S*ubject *S*ays *I*t *A*ll *R*eally


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

> What about people that read the Sun then? Â :


Nah .......... nobody actually reads the Sun ......... they just look at the piccies ;D


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I met a journalist recently while undergoing media training and he told me that:

sun is the most factually correct newspaper available - many more mistakes in the broadsheets

being a reporter for the sun is what every reporter wants to be doing - they are the best paid and most highly respected in the industry

sun has 2 million sales a day but has 12 million readers a day (with papers getting passed around) while FT has 200,000 sales a day with only 50,000 readers (its a fashion accessory for most people)

credible news programs like the today program on radio 4 normally pick the subjects they talk about after reading particular columns in the sun - e.g. sun city

the sun city column writer is the editor of one of the major broadsheets

several columns in the sun have won european awards regularly including this year - and the editors have won editor of the year

there was more too - but i was gobsmacked!!! the guy who told me this is credible - he has been a news reader, a radio 4 presenter, and often writes articles in the press.


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

:-/ that told you!


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

PhoTToniq -- your journo pal is so right 

Just a couple of things, though. The Sun sells around 3.5million a day and Sun City is edited by Ian King -- who is not, as far as I'm aware, an editor anywhere else.

Mark


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

The Sun is a comic! ;D


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

It's written for a target market -- you don't pitch McDonald's at people who dine at The Ritz. 

Mark


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

Aren't you all forgetting the Sunday Sport? A far better class of misrepresented untruthful items is mention in this 'must read'.

ps. There's a lad who works on the shop floor who has gone blind and got hairy palms after reading it.


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

It sells an average of 187,000 copies a week.

Alien Invaders Stole Our Readers 

Mark


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

I personaly prefer top shelf


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

misrule - which paper do you work for?


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> *S*ubject *S*ays *I*t *A*ll *R*eally


No it doesn't! All the subject says is 'People who read the Daily Mail'

Whats wrong with them? ???

James


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

> misrule - which paper do you work for?


I'm a sub on The Sun -- we re-write copy, check facts (oh, yes!) and come up with headlines.

Good fun, reasonable pay and not too much stress.

Mark


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

I like reading the SUN and MIRROR one after the other to get contrasting opinions on the same subject matter


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

All of them are good one way or another depending on what you want to read and what mood your in I guess.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> No it doesn't! All the subject says is 'People who read the Daily Mail'
> 
> Whats wrong with them? Â ???
> 
> James


If you dont know the answer, then you have answered your own question James.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Powell,

ypu're a funbscvio arese hole e aa aki0u9h.

A Faily mail reporter.#

M.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Well, that seems to have put a stop to this thread.

Anyone get the great free CD with the Daily Mail today - not bad for a freebie.

Also, anyone going to the Daily Mail Ideal Home Exhibition?

The Daily Mail - great ;D

Moley


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Thats where the mail comes in handy for freebies ;D


----------



## mother (Feb 6, 2003)

The Daily Mail were all for appeasing Hitler you know! Tossers! At least the sun doesn't pretend to be a quality news source.


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

Er, even the Mail may have changed a little since the 1930s -- though maybe not a lot, I grant you.

Bear in mind that it's written for the readers. Not everybody who works there shares the paper's political stance.

Mark


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

> I met a journalist recently while undergoing media training and he told me that:
> 
> sun is the most factually correct newspaper available - many more mistakes in the broadsheets


this is because they have so few facts not to mention actual words! the sun is a cynical means of screwing money out of people with no critical faculties.... oh yes it's also a pile of shite in which they do make things up to fill the odd inch


----------



## groganp (May 20, 2002)

> At least the sun doesn't pretend to be a quality news source


Well said. IMHO, this is exactly the problem with the Daily Mail. It likes to pretend it is a broadsheet when it's actually just a tabloid. This is pure hypocrisy; the Daily Mail is as sensationalist, pious and prurient as the other tabloids.

And yes, when i have finished reading my broadsheet (for information purposes), I do have a glance at the Sun (for entertainment purposes)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> .......... sensationalist, pious and prurient..........


that's a nice turn of phrase Grogie


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

>this is because they have so few facts not to mention actual >words! the sun is a cynical means of screwing money out of >people with no critical faculties.... oh yes it's also a pile of shite >in which they do make things up to fill the odd inch[/quote]

An insightful, evocative and well-written polemic. Unbiased, eloquent, and well written.

You've got what it takes to be a Sun Leader writer. ;D


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

maybe, but i wouldn't hand my morals and ethics over for a big plie of cash ;D


----------

